# What should my next step in protecting a young girl from this pedophile be?



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm gfate, and I m trying to prevent a younger girl from this sicko, who has taken advantage of me, and caused me much emotional and physical pain.









http://www.ephotobay.com/image/01-35.png









http://www.ephotobay.com/image/02-18.png









http://www.ephotobay.com/image/03-11.png









http://www.ephotobay.com/image/04-9.png









http://www.ephotobay.com/image/05-13.png









http://www.ephotobay.com/image/06-9.png


What should my next steps be? I want to report him to the law enforcement, but I don't know how to report an international crime. If anyone is a tech-geek, or detective, can you find out more about this sicko.


----------



## liebling (Jul 4, 2013)

You poor thing! I would ring the local police on the non-emergency number and have them contact the relevant bureau.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

liebling said:


> You poor thing! I would ring the local police on the non-emergency number and have them contact the relevant bureau.


This.

I would also hardcore internet stalk him in any way possible and warn any girls he tries to contact. Not sure how it would work with different agencies in different governments cooperating to arrest this guy. It may not happen, but try and see what happens from there. You could also get somebody to track his IP address I think, but I know nothing about this. 

Keep us updated either via PM or this thread.


----------



## Jerzy Urban (Apr 6, 2013)

Why doesnt this girl just stop talking to him? 

I mean if that would happen to me i would just simply stop talking to him and dont go to that page again, perhaps doing a bit of trolling while I'm at it.

Asking the Police and asking them about it might be the next step.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Odyssey said:


> Why doesnt this girl just stop talking to him?
> 
> I mean if that would happen to me i would just simply stop talking to him and dont go to that page again, perhaps doing a bit of trolling while I'm at it.
> 
> Asking the Police and asking them about it might be the next step.


Because they don't know. He targets naive, emotionally unstable adolescent girls, manipulates them to see them naked, and posts pornographic pictures of them on a website without their consent. Then they find out and are devastated. Some try to kill themselves and some succeed. 

People like this think they're above these girls somehow and think they're "sluts," "bitches," and "whores." They are sadistic and like to live and benefit at the expense of others.


----------



## evilarchitect (May 20, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Because they don't know. He targets naive, emotionally unstable adolescent girls, manipulates them to see them naked, and posts pornographic pictures of them on a website without their consent. Then they find out and are devastated. Some try to kill themselves and some succeed.
> 
> People like this think they're above these girls somehow and think they're "sluts," "bitches," and "whores." They are sadistic and like to live and benefit at the expense of others.


you know this how?


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> People like this think they're above these girls somehow and think they're "sluts," "bitches," and "whores." They are sadistic and like to live and benefit at the expense of others.


Thank you. We are not "sluts". Before him, my only knowledge of sex came from sixth-grade puberty class. Before this guy, I have never had a 'boyfriend', even though I don't consider this guy to be mine, since I never saw his face.
Not all of the girls that died committed suicide. Some of the weaker girls contracted deadly infections in their torn areas.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Persian said:


> Some of the weaker girls contracted deadly infections in their torn areas.


That is absolutely terrible. It's sad that not only our society produces sadistic people such as this, who do not care if someone dies due to their emotional manipulation and own pleasure, but adolescent girls who are that insecure and needy of affection that they would be so easily manipulated and put themselves through that pain just to please someone who they've never seen. I have the utmost sympathy for those girls. And their families, to an extent. 



evilarchitect said:


> you know this how?


I've seen it. And am intuitively familiar with parts of the general mind-set.


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

Here are some additional images that I have forgotten to capture.









http://www.ephotobay.com/image/07-9.png









http://www.ephotobay.com/image/08-8.png









http://www.ephotobay.com/image/09-9.png


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Have you decided what you're going to do?


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope. I need to get this girl's reply first.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there a child protection advocacy or agency which has the ability to step in and talk to the girl? Police can probably put you in touch with them but as it's a crime that may not have been committed yet there may not be a lot that they can do.

Sorry if this has been asked, I had a hard time reading the inserts.


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

One thing: Is anyone here an expert of law?
What's the legality of Tim's actions.
Is it justified because he wasn't pointing a gun in my head? I was the one that consented.
Does the fact that I was a Canadian citizen visiting Iran for a year, put any weight on this?
What about the fact that he was a Indian?
Am I protected under Canadian, Iranian, or Indian laws?
Will Tim get his head chopped off (like Iran), two years prison sentence (like Canada), or fined (like India)?
Do the close-in-age laws in Canada apply to him? Close in age means that the older person can say that he thought the younger person was sixteen (if the young person is fifteen). Also note, I had my age (15 then) written on my anybodyoutthere account.

What are the ages of consent in Iran and India? 
If I visit Iran, will I be imprisoned for conducting adultery?


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Persian said:


> One thing: Is anyone here an expert of law?
> What's the legality of Tim's actions.
> Is it justified because he wasn't pointing a gun in my head? I was the one that consented.
> Does the fact that I was a Canadian citizen visiting Iran for a year, put any weight on this?
> ...


You could probably find an expert on this much more easily elsewhere on the internet. A good start would be to get all of this information and then contact some sort of law enforcement.


----------



## Flipit (Nov 13, 2009)

I understand this is a quite serious issue - and I believe what you're saying - but you haven't given much information. I sincerely hope you have more information on him and/or some kind of proof for what he's done, because all I see are accusations. Based on the given information, it's going to be very hard if not impossible to look further into this. For instance, you've posted a series of links to his profiles on various sites, but how do you know the details are accurate?

Now, technically, having his IP address might be helpful, but if he's proficient in covering his tracks, your chances are slim. You might be able to reach him through social engineering.

If you have no more information on him, I'm afraid you cannot do much more than warn the people he interacts with. He's one of many doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

The pedophile made her think that he is innocent.
I know that shes probably beyond the point of return, but there is a slim chance we might be able to save her.
She is withholding information, even though I want it for her own safety.
Tim made her 'fall in love' with him, just like he did to me. And, this time it's worse. He has placed his buffer zone for a longer period, so the girl would completely be in hands. He would then ask her to do lewd actions, but the day after she wouldn't be mad at him, since the buffer zone was longer. She'd then perform more lewd activities the night after, since harmful things would be normalized for her.
This man would force her to do worse and worse thing, until eventually, she harms herself to an extent which she can never be redeemed. She'd probably never tell her parents of her severe pain, because she doesn't trust people that are a threat to her lover. If she doesn't reach the hospital in time because of her stubbornness, she will most certainly die.

Please pray that she doesn't follow the highway to death. She is close to the end, I can just feel it.

Whoever can help in my mission to take a captured girl out of a sadistic pedophiles virtual mental cage, please help!


----------



## Flipit (Nov 13, 2009)

@Persian: Can you read my reply again?

No matter how hard you want it to stop, posting how bad a person he is is not going to help an investigation. Are you aiming to help the victim or target the offender?


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait you cant post people's stuff without their consent. Def phone the police, fuck that.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

And email the website to have it removed


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry I haven't replied for a long time. My heart was broken when this girl refused my help.









http://www.ephotobay.com/image/13-151.png

The child pornographer has clearly hypnotized her into hating me. The way she refuses my wisdom is illogical. It's like refusing a burn victim's warning not to put your hand in campfire, since the victim must have been idiotic to get burned.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Interpol or Europol depending on where you live and where the crime took place.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> This.
> 
> I would also hardcore internet stalk him in any way possible and warn any girls he tries to contact. Not sure how it would work with different agencies in different governments cooperating to arrest this guy. It may not happen, but try and see what happens from there. You could also get somebody to track his IP address I think, but I know nothing about this.
> 
> Keep us updated either via PM or this thread.


I think reporting this person to the police ASAP is the right way to go....it's their job to catch offenders...let them do their job


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Because they don't know. He targets naive, emotionally unstable adolescent girls, manipulates them to see them naked, and posts pornographic pictures of them on a website without their consent. Then they find out and are devastated. Some try to kill themselves and some succeed.
> 
> People like this think they're above these girls somehow and think they're "sluts," "bitches," and "whores." They are sadistic and like to live and benefit at the expense of others.


this is an example of why you need to report it to police who have the authority to demand information from isps and the technical skills to track the perpetrator down, both online and irl (surveillance)


----------

